# Crisis Managememt un Prepared a True Story Now



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Ok, decided to write this out for prosperity. Nothing is life threatening as of yet. Here it is:

Yesterday 2 PM my wife and I leave San Francisco heading North on our old Honda that's gotten me around for a decade in the city. We have two small bags, clothing, little food, first aid, flashlight, and a self defense device I won't mention further. 

Background: a friend wants to consider living on a boat and I offered to let him stay on ours. He in turn offered to let us stay at his cabin about 3.5 hrs North of SF. We have good directions and the cabin is only about 12 miles out of a small town. 

Upon arrival at the cabin and entry at 5:40 PM we discover SHTF it's empty. Buddy didn't tell me it's unfinished, not stocked with as much as a cup for drinking, has no active well, no stored water, no food, no power, but kiss as my wife has noted. And the real crisis we brought $80 in cash with us and no plastic. Now we could head back today but I'm convincing my wife to see if we can make it thru Sunday as planned. Should be good.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

So your boat is stocked, and his cabin is not. You said your buddy didn't tell you, but did you ask?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

stowlin said:


> Ok, decided to write this out for prosperity. Nothing is life threatening as of yet. Here it is:
> 
> Yesterday 2 PM my wife and I leave San Francisco heading North on our old Honda that's gotten me around for a decade in the city. We have two small bags, clothing, little food, first aid, flashlight, and a self defense device I won't mention further.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great time to see how good your foraging skills are.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

stowlin said:


> Ok, decided to write this out for prosperity. Nothing is life threatening as of yet. Here it is:
> 
> Yesterday 2 PM my wife and I leave San Francisco heading North on our old Honda that's gotten me around for a decade in the city. We have two small bags, clothing, little food, first aid, flashlight, and a self defense device I won't mention further.
> 
> ...


Your buddy should've told you it's empty with no facilities.

Never leave home without both cash and plastic.

But, you know that already. Ok so I'm waiting for the rest of the story ! Great thread thanks !


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Beanie-Weenies, a couple cans of corn or green beans, maybe some Spam, a loaf of bread, bottled water, a pack of plastic spoons. A cheap manual can opener. How much can that cost?
Eat the chow cold, straight out of the cans, using the plastic spoons.
Sleep on the cabin floor. At least you're not outside.

What, ya never been in the Army? :vs_lol:


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I would have gotten some more info from friend concerning cabin site. WTF, buddy???!!!

Would have brought my big backpacking bag with all the goodies, anyway (just add food for 2+ weeks). Plus, BIG cooler with ice and lots of food, 5-gal water, plastic utensiles, coleman stove/lantern, big tarp/cordage, foldup chairs/table, garbage bags to pack out the debris when leaving. Maybe the pellet rifle as cabins often have rodents inside and out

Good luck it will be good practice. Make a list of what you really could have used, and what you did use

P.S. did you have tools and a spare tire for the honda?

P.P.S. I forgot other car camping stuff: Axe, bow saw, small webber grill (for the marinated steaks/sausages/smoked kielbasa in the cooler :tango_face_grin, small air mattress, dutch oven, shovel/entrenching tool, big spatula spoon fork.

AND......good ale/beer and toddy or two


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Fill the Honda up and head back to the marina. You should now have at least 40 bucks left. Before you get to the marina stop and buy 4 cans of cheap soda and a pillow case from the Wal Mart.

Ask your buddy to pick you up and before you meet him place the cans of soda in the pillowcase.

As soon as you get out in the Bay, beat the crap out of your buddy with the pillowcase and soda can improvised ass kicking tool. Pay special attention to only hitting him in the legs, buttocks and shoulder area and know that this will certainly leave a mark.

Thanks!:vs_wave:


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Leave the cabin door cracked and a 40lb bag of dog food in the floor when you leave.


----------



## weatherman (Aug 5, 2016)

Why leave without credit cards or cash, $80 bucs in San Francisco is as good as being broke. Not to mention your in an older vehicle that's just asking for problems.Something just don't add upmto me in this story Hillary.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Question: will your boat still be stocked when you retake possession? Just curious.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Soup I made like a beaver and ate the cabin right?


----------



## essdub (Feb 13, 2016)

Well. It really ain't that bad. I've made it through weeks with less cash. 
Treet, white bread, potted meat, mustard, water or soda (sometimes it's cheaper than water at store) then the rest in gas for return trip. 
No problem


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

The Navy always taught us that proper prior planning presents piss poor performance!


----------



## essdub (Feb 13, 2016)

Or prevents. .. either way. Lol.
Dang auto correct. ..
I still say it's not a huge pebble unless your wife has to live the high life. 
The worst part of that sounds like sleeping on leaves you'll have to stuff inside whatever clothes you wore that day


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

But, oh the irony .......... perhaps "buddy" is in Stowlin's boat headed to Ireland?


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

stowlin said:


> Ok, decided to write this out for prosperity. Nothing is life threatening as of yet. Here it is:
> 
> Yesterday 2 PM my wife and I leave San Francisco heading North on our old Honda that's gotten me around for a decade in the city. We have two small bags, clothing, little food, first aid, flashlight, and a self defense device I won't mention further.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a situational intelligence failure. Hope the wifee wasn't too PO'd


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

As noted this is on me, no casting blame on my buddy or anyone else. SHTF includes a does of S Happens and now we make choices including an easy one to bail out an ride home. We chose to stay yesterday and last night. A little sore thid morning sleeping on thr floor. 

We traveled into town and that's where I can post from on free wifi from a coffe shop where we are sharing a $1.50 cup of coffee. Got a few odd looks as we share a cup as its kind of a ritzie area. Least of my concerns. We found a Walmart. Got 2 blankets, 4 cans of soup, some matches, bowls, and some utensils. Also picked up some crackers, fruit, and a head of lettuce and a little dressing. $44.30 in all and we ate fine last night. Blackberries are in the area we had some this morning with oatmeal we had with us. We've also paid $3.20 for coffee which was definitely not necessary but I don't think we need to much more as I already filed the bikes tank $6.40 and that will get us home. We probably will visit the Walmart again before heading back to the "cabin" which is barely shelter but better then I can assemble in the woods. We are already chuckling about the experience and may hike around today. The property is pretty big and there is much to see.

Oh, darn, most important thing. Our water containers (2) are 32 oz each. We refilled them at a school drinking fountain  budget friendly!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Nice approach to a non expected event. Perseverance, determination, and a plan. Seems like it is being well executed.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

Oddcaliber said:


> The Navy always taught us that proper prior planning presents piss poor performance!


I've heard it that way but minus the prior, as planning by definition is prior.... any whoooo.
Agree with the note to rough it and learn what you really needed or wished you had. Then also upon return execute the Slippy greeting plan, because obviously buddy is just half a word in SF.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Fill the Honda up and head back to the marina. You should now have at least 40 bucks left. Before you get to the marina stop and buy 4 cans of cheap soda and a pillow case from the Wal Mart.
> 
> Ask your buddy to pick you up and before you meet him place the cans of soda in the pillowcase.
> 
> ...


That was my thought. I would have been back at the marina beating the snot out of my ex-buddy. :vs_mad:


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I think you learned a lesson here , " you all way take what you will need and do not count on others to provide for you " .


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> That was my thought. I would have been back at the marina beating the snot out of my ex-buddy. :vs_mad:


Sure would like to see a posting of the video capturing this "reunion".


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

On sort of a side note stowlin; you ride a motorcycle eh? Can you carry that sucker aboard ship?


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

ever consider his plan may be to furnish the cabin with contents of your boat?.. lol


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Got home this morning, Monday about 11:30 AM. Boat and possessions are in good shape. Relationship with buddy not so much. "Oh yea" forget to tell you place needs work, water, heat, a wall, and most of a floor; oops. I've been friends with him a long time or wouldn't likely to continue on. I should have known better when he said he was looking for a partner in the property.

Anyway we ate canned soup, managed to boil some water for pasta, and made it home with $11.20 in our pocket. We never had any serious threats or illness. We did buy some sanitation supplies at a dollar store on Sunday morning. 

Lessons learned (about buddies mostly).


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

jim-henscheli said:


> On sort of a side note stowlin; you ride a motorcycle eh? Can you carry that sucker aboard ship?


I haven't but its possible. I doubt I would in a crisis due to the weight and fuel supply.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Glad all is well and you have gained experience from a life lesson that you embraced. Well done. Now throw your buddy overboard.


----------

